# Apple MACs under virus attack



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hackers have launched a rare and troubling attack on Apple Inc.’s computers. Apple on Thursday confirmed reports of pornography Web sites where hidden software, once downloaded, could take control of an Apple computer. Apple did not immediately respond to claims that it is the first instance of a Trojan horse attack on Apple’s Macintosh platform. “We’ve been made aware that a small number of Web sites attempt to trick Mac OS X users to install malicious software on their Macs,” said Apple spokeswoman Lynn Fox. “Apple has a great track record for keeping Mac OS X users secure, and as always, we encourage people to install software only from trusted sources. “The timing of the Trojan horse suggests there are more to come, say some computer and Internet security professionals. As Apple’s popularity rises, “the bad guys are taking Macs seriously now,” wrote Bojan Zdrnja, of the Internet Storm Center, which is led by the Escal Institute of Advanced Technologies. After confirming the claims reported by computer-security firm Intego, Symantec engineer Joji Hamada wrote on Symantec’s Web site of suspicions that a wave of attacks and viruses are due. “If we see a rise in Mac malware, then we will have to assume that there are profits to be made in malware for Macs as well,” he wrote. “Stay tuned.” Not even Leopard can save you…




Source : Releaselog



Well it seems that MACs are also vulnerable


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 3, 2007)

Old news.  

Check this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72183


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome news buddy.... looks like even APPLE is under attack by VIRUS...

We need some pestisides now!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

no os is perfect .... the rule is simple ..

get popular... get trojan/virus/worms running to u ..

may be thats y still lin is secure ... virtually...@!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 3, 2007)

^ Linux is Popular.. literally no viruses... but few rumors says there is a linux virus


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> no os is perfect .... the rule is simple ..
> 
> get popular... get trojan/virus/worms running to u ..
> 
> may be thats y still lin is secure ... virtually...@!!!


 One reason why *nix are secure is coz of the way admin rights are implemented in it. Mac OS X uses a BSD variant kernel (Darwin) with admin rights more or less as in Windows (suid - giving root previlages by default)


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 3, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> Old news.
> 
> Check this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72183



Sorry to have overlooked it..

At the same time Gigacore keep your fingers crossed..one day you might find one mvoing thru ur linux installation ...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 3, 2007)

@ rb_kaustuv.. thanks for the warning... BUT just think for a while... the inbuilt security is so strong.. we dont have any sign of threats now... though if there is an virus attack on linux... the anti-virus or any other security apps will be developed by OSS community that can elimanate all the threats..


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 3, 2007)

So finally, its getting some negative attention.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 3, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ rb_kaustuv.. thanks for the warning... BUT just think for a while... the inbuilt security is so strong.. we dont have any sign of threats now... though if there is an virus attack on linux... the anti-virus or any other security apps will be developed by OSS community that can elimanate all the threats..



Yeah being a *nix user myself i agree with that..



			
				hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> So finally, its getting some negative attention.



Yups seems so...
Btw where are the MAC boys??
Why haven't they started flaming this thread??


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

If you visited the already existing thread, you'd have seen that I posted about it in detail myself. I don't think any Mac user ever flames any thread unnecessarily.



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> Awesome news buddy.... looks like even APPLE is under attack by VIRUS...


At least, we are not sick. I cannot believe you could post this. You are glad that there is a new virus out there? This is "awesome news" for you? That's like being happy for the murder of a person you did not particularly like. Cheeh! Shame on you!

_Thread reported._



			
				rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> > hidden software, once downloaded, could take control of an Apple computer


No. Re-directing the browser to phishing websites is not taking "control of an Apple computer".

Talk about biased reporting.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

^ I dont know what others feel... I said that coz i hate apple. You have to believe.. coz i posted it!

This thread is already posted by arya.... So i think it is better to close the thread.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

why to hate mac?It is UNIX.ofcourse the news holds true.they made a mess with suids given for most apps inorder to make it userfriendly and the original BSD stability cannot be attributed to it(these are my views only) as apple messed with it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 4, 2007)

big deal..... no OS is perfect.
as MAC OS becomes popular .. hackers will shift attention towards it
now Windows is soo popular that no body bothers to create viruses and applications for other OS
but that's going to change i guess.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ will take a long time, my guess...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, keep saying that and maybe you'll believe it yourselves some day. Mac OS X does not get viruses because it is less popular than Windows, not because it is any more secure! LOL! 

Read this excellent little article written by someone on the Internet. I forgot the name of the author so sorry for not being able to credit him/her:





> What is the biggest annoyance on Windows? It is highly insecure and can be completely compromised if not taken care of absolutely religiously. What is the most convenient feature of a Mac? It is highly secure and you do not need to worry about anything. I will spell it out for you – Mac OS X has not has a single virus in the wild since its public release in 2001. It comes with a strong firewall and has always been and still stands tall as the most secure operating system out there. Some people point it out that this is due to the extremely low market share Macs have when compared to Windows. These same people also say that Macs will never gain any significant market share and will always remain the underdog. It does not take a genius to figure out that the combined lesson from both statements is that Macs will never suffer from the problem of viruses and malware. Basically, that’s the end of the story but I’ll expound on it a bit more so that it is lengthy enough!
> 
> A lot of people claim that the reason the low market share is the only reason Macs have escaped the prying eyes of malicious hackers all this while and that the security framework of Mac OS X is just as strong/weak as Windows'. However, I can think of two controversies arising from this opinion. The first one is why it wasn’t the same case with Mac OS 9. It had an even lower market share than Mac OS X has and Windows was even less secure in the days of Windows 95 and 98. Why then did Mac OS 9 have a sizeable number of viruses out in the wild targeted and designed for it?
> 
> ...


I think it does a very good job of addressing Mac OS X security concerns and so do some of my friends who have read this.

What do you guys think? (I know it is impossible for some of you to be objective, but give it a try, it is not that hard.)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

MAC dominance.... 

Offtopic: Arya.. why dont u participate in other threads than Apple/MAC related threads...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

Offtopic: Giga.. why dont u mind your own business...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

guys cool down...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

@ arya.. thanks... i'll do as i say.. just asked out of curiousity


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

prev avatar was good..
why did ya change it ??


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2007)

os x does not work in gigacore.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Yups seems so...
> Btw where are the MAC boys??
> Why haven't they started flaming this thread??


 This is a warning to you and others who are provoking other members of the forum by calling them macboys, linboys,winboys, whatever. Please stop the name calling and provoking people. We already have a lot of useless infighting going on. Please discuss only if you have a valid point and a proof to back it up with, else be ready for warnings/bans.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^ Pheww...  i never provoked anyone with ***Boys ... i thought u warned me too 

Offtopic: @ naveen.. hows my new avatar?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> This is a warning to you and others who are provoking other members of the forum by calling them macboys, linboys,winboys, whatever. Please stop the name calling and provoking people. We already have a lot of useless infighting going on. Please discuss only if you have a valid point and a proof to back it up with, else be ready for warnings/bans.


Thank you for taking notice!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^^^ Pheww...  i never provoked anyone with ***Boys ... i thought u warned me too



he never pointed to you .. and stop going offtopic...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

^ i knew he didnt point me... and ok i wont go offtopic


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

offtop @ giga...

man .. avatar is preety cooll... but y did ya change it .. the prev avatar was much more pretier... may be this one is not that good coz ITS HAVING APPLE SYSMBOL.... LOL ...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Thread reported._





			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> This is a warning to you and others who are provoking other members of the forum by calling them macboys, linboys,winboys, whatever. Please stop the name calling and provoking people. We already have a lot of useless infighting going on. Please discuss only if you have a valid point and a proof to back it up with, else be ready for warnings/bans.





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking notice!


I know that i have done a serious unpardonable *CRIME!!!!!* by calling MAC users macboys.. *SORRY* for that

Btw why the hell do i have this gut feeling that whenever any news against MAC flaw(s) is flashed the MAC lovers/users (well i have restrained myself from using the m@(|30y word very hard this time..u see) start crying "Mummy! Mummy!See what people are telling about MAC...waaahhaaaa!!!!!" and the thread gets reported and people get warned by a stern finger wiggling parental level authority that their kids be better left alone and not a word to be said about their lovely MAC.

*BAN ME IF YOU WANT TO FOR THIS POST,BUT REST ASSURED THIS TYPE OF PG CERTIFICATION IS NOT WHAT ALWAYS HELPS..*


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like you need to clear your concepts on censor and rules.
No one is asking you not to say anything against a OS, as long as it's not trolling. What I am asking everyone is to abstain from provoking other members.
As it's said "Don't attack the person attack the idea." - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2007)

this is VERY big NEWS... it goes like this

if WINDOWS is attacked by virus then its nothing big deal .. its normal and common .. and happens daily.. new virus attack windows daily

if MAC is attacked then its ofcourse its a big deal... because finally its been attacked by a virus atleast one... and it has opened its account ..!!


this must clear arya's doubts why these people are soo much interested in a virus that attacks apple mac os even when they don't use any mac os .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope all computer students study operating systems subject and esp UNIX architecture and UNIX systems.along with what windows is. 
^regarding the arguement of windows users who thinks viruses will increase with increasing numbers.may be an enlightenment about UNIX permission system may help.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> I know that i have done a serious unpardonable *CRIME!!!!!* by calling MAC users macboys.. *SORRY* for that
> 
> Btw why the hell do i have this gut feeling that whenever any news against MAC flaw(s) is flashed the MAC lovers/users (well i have restrained myself from using the m@(|30y word very hard this time..u see) start crying "Mummy! Mummy!See what people are telling about MAC...waaahhaaaa!!!!!" and the thread gets reported and people get warned by a stern finger wiggling parental level authority that their kids be better left alone and not a word to be said about their lovely MAC.
> 
> *BAN ME IF YOU WANT TO FOR THIS POST,BUT REST ASSURED THIS TYPE OF PG CERTIFICATION IS NOT WHAT ALWAYS HELPS..*


The thread was reported because it was a duplicate. I stopped reporting useless posts a long time ago. I cannot blame the mods either. It is just very difficult to cope with it when there are so many of them (including some from me too, probably).

Kudos to gx_saurav and iMav for restraining themselves. They're doing an awesome job. I've tried it a few times and failed so I know it is probably difficult.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Kudos to gx_saurav and iMav for restraining themselves. They're doing an awesome job. I've tried it a few times and failed so I know it is probably difficult.


 
Donno about Manan, but I got a few better things to do other then fighting here for a cause which won't help in real life. Check my blog...


----------



## din (Nov 6, 2007)

Offtopic

If I remember correctly Raaabo banned IMav and some others, atleast they can't post till Nov 15th, something like that.

And happy to know gx is away from fighting these days.


----------

